# Rules Cyclopedia Campaign in Montclair, NJ - Players Wanted



## Irda Ranger

Well met, 

I am looking to start an RC D&D campaign in Montclair, NJ.  I am interested in DMing and willing to host.  There may be some light house rules, but I am not looking to rewrite the system by any means - and house rules are of course open to discussion & vote by the group.

Campaign setting TBD.  Possibly Greyhawk or The Known World, but one of the group's design (I am big on player input) has always been my favorite choice.

Right now I have only one player (my wife). We are 30 (me) and 29 (her), don't allow smoking in the house and have a dog who is big on licking and being petted.  Gaming will have to be on weekends, once or twice a month (neither my wife nor I can promise to make any particular evening available during the week).

If you're interested please PM/email me and we'll meet for coffee somewhere to discuss gaming styles and see if it's a good fit. 

Regards,

Irda Ranger

PS - Some DM'ing guidance below.

Old Sig Block
-----------------------------

I play a player-chosen plot-driven sandbox. Player choose a theme or goal, like "Overthrowing the Witch King of Angmarr."  And by "sandbox" I mean that the world (and the campaign) is open ended; the PCs don't have to follow a script or pre-written adventure. There are no rails to road on. If they want to say "You know what, I don't care about solving this murder mystery, let's go clear some caves." that's 100% fine. Or vice versa. The only "Simulationist" rule is that effect will follow cause, so if you want to be trusted by Halfling river-gypsy clans, don't get caught stealing from one. Etc.

I'm not one of those guys who has a complete world that you are "guests" in though. that would be arrogant of me, no? Anyone who thinks they know everything about their campaign world is fooling themselves. Even Ed Greenwood admits there is much about the Forgotten Realms he is unaware of (and he's the most completest world builder I've ever heard of).

When a PC asks a question like "Where can I find Sir Perrigan's lost sword?" I don't respond "It doesn't exist" or "Don't bother, you'll never find it." My job is to say "Ah, now that is a worth quest! But your PC doesn't know where to look. Perhaps you should ask the Sage Pruspuar where to begin?"


----------



## PeelSeel2

Wish I lived in NJ.  I would LOVE this!!


----------



## Irda Ranger

PeelSeel2 said:


> Wish I lived in NJ.



I wish you did too.

Also, bump.


----------



## Failed Saving Throw

Irda, this sounds really interesting. What days of the week are you looking to play? I live about a hour south down in Hightstown, but I could make it up there on the weekends.


----------



## Altruistic Alchemist

Hmmm . Grew up on D&D and AD&D. Live right down the road, so to speak, in Clifton. I'm new to the EN World neighborhood. Would be interested in talking some more. Your description of game style sounds right up my alley. Am currently in a 4e campaign on Sundays, so that would be my only current restriction for days able to play.


----------



## ooboojooby

*Player in Ewing, NJ*

Hey,

   Your game philosophy sounds exactly like the style of game I am currently running. I am actually also looking for 2-3 decent players. My game is currently running in Ewing, which is about an hour and 10 minutes south of Montclair. It is set in a home brew world which has seen numerous campaigns over the last 14 years. The existing characters are 4th level, but about to hit 5th. We play ever other Friday night. If there is something we can work out, please let me know.

~ Drew


----------



## Irda Ranger

<false outrage> I'm going to have to complain to management! Why haven't I been getting email summaries here? </false outrage> 

Darn subscription settings ...

Anywho ...



			
				Failed Saving Throw said:
			
		

> What days of the week are you looking to play? I live about a hour south down in Hightstown, but I could make it up there on the weekends.



Weekends! My wife and I work late so weekdays don't work for us.



			
				Altruistic Alchemist said:
			
		

> Your description of game style sounds right up my alley. Am currently in a 4e campaign on Sundays, so that would be my only current restriction for days able to play.



We can probably do Saturday.

Oh, and we're thinking 1-2 games/month, not every week. I'd love to game more, but that's what I can fit in.

And welcome to EN World!



			
				ooboojooby said:
			
		

> Your game philosophy sounds exactly like the style of game I am currently running. I am actually also looking for 2-3 decent players. My game is currently running in Ewing, which is about an hour and 10 minutes south of Montclair. It is set in a home brew world which has seen numerous campaigns over the last 14 years. The existing characters are 4th level, but about to hit 5th. We play ever other Friday night. If there is something we can work out, please let me know.



Unfortunately that's too far for us, especially on a Friday. We usually don't get home until 7 PM, and sometimes a little later. Thank you very much for your kind invitation.

You're welcome to join us on Saturday(?) though.


----------



## ooboojooby

*Hello Again,*

Thanks for the reply,

   I will keep it in mind. Saturdays are often tough for me, but let me know what you end up doing (once/twice a month). If anyone else on here ends up seeing my last post and is also too far away from Montclair, but maybe closer to me (Ewing, NJ). Please get in touch as I am looking for a couple players for an every other friday night game that is currently running.

~Drew


----------



## prof_cabal

*Possible Interest from Slightly up North...*

I live in Wood-Ridge, just north and west of Teterboro. If there is enough interest, I might be available, if you don't mind an old-timer in his 50s!!!  Have played AD&D and D&D 3.0. I have some Greyhawk material from the last two versions, too. Would be interested in D&D 4.0, but don't have the PH yet.


----------



## Tyrloch

Irda Ranger,

  I'm located in Bergen County, and I'm very interested in the game. Still looking for players? I'd like to hear more. Let me know by post or by email: Tyrloch720@aol dot com, thanks!

~Jace


----------



## Irda Ranger

Unfortunately, due to changes in my personal circumstances, I put the game on hold just last weekend. We definitely has room at the table though so I'll keep you in mind when we look to start it up again.

Regards,
Brock


----------



## Tyrloch

Brock,

   Ah, that's too bad, but definitely keep me in mind for when you start back up. Also, if you get a chance, I'd still like to hear more about your game, thanks!

~Jace


----------

